# TC's time to hit the Miami Pro!



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i have stitched myself up and entered the Miami Pro in November so thats 156 days and counting!

My goal over the next 2 months is to get back to the Avi condition and slowly drop fat whilst growing into the comp.

I have a lot of work to do and working 14 hour days with 5 hours sleep isnt helping at the minute but ive said ill do it now so i will! (have to for my coaches sake lol!)

Will put some pics up soon thanks to anyone for watching


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

im gonna folow this mate, i would love to do this in the next year or two, which catagory are you going for??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

In!

For the shorts


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck Tony..hope you're well bud


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fletcher1 said:


> im gonna folow this mate, i would love to do this in the next year or two, which catagory are you going for??


muscle model - think its over 12 stone which will be a push but i think i can do it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Work is getting in the way as some nights im getting 5 hours sleep but my hours drop next month so hope that sorts that out!

Just had my two pro fat meals today of chicken sausages and poached eggs and had 65g whey with evo.

Feeling bloated at the minute not sure why so may have to address diet next week

Just prepared 3 meals of protein bars, smoked salmon salad and chicken with veg and cous cous and another whey shake ready to hit pull which is always my strongest session 

I should mention that thanks to jordan peters who is coaching me and i cant recommend highly enough a highly educated and intelligent gentlemen amongst meat heads lol !

Without him i really couldn't do this!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> muscle model - think its over 12 stone which will be a push but i think i can do it!


well good luck mate, im not much above 12 stone now so got some work to do, hopefully spend the next year growing and staying relativly lean tho so see how it goes,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Silly question but is this a proper Pro show in Miami? Sounds silly i know but unsure how you can just enter a pro show, thought would need to quality.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Silly question but is this a proper Pro show in Miami? Sounds silly i know but unsure how you can just enter a pro show, thought would need to quality.


Lol this is what I used to think..

But no. It's not a pro show, and no it's not even in Miami lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Lol this is what I used to think..
> 
> But no. It's not a pro show, and no it's not even in Miami lol.


Lol. Why the hell is it called Miami pro then ? Is it in America?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Why the hell is it called Miami pro then ? Is it in America?


No london my mate is competing in physique or fitness category I think !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> No london my mate is competing in physique or fitness category I think !


Odd name for a london amateur show then lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

@Suprakill4 can you not pop in to @RACK s journal and ask pointless questions over there thank you lol 

Well missed legs this week due to lower back pain but all weights up and for the same reps and meals have been hit!

pull session was

ez bar curls

hammer pull downs

t bar rows

meadow rows

reverse curls

ready to relax and grow over the weekend and hit it again next week!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

tonyc74 said:


> @Suprakill4 can you not pop in to @RACK s journal and ask pointless questions over there thank you lol
> 
> Well missed legs this week due to lower back pain but all weights up and for the same reps and meals have been hit!
> 
> ...


Why don't you try EZ curls after your pull downs?

Biceps are a smaller muscle, hitting them first will mean they fatigue way before the lats do.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Why don't you try EZ curls after your pull downs?
> 
> Biceps are a smaller muscle, hitting them first will mean they fatigue way before the lats do.


I am much stronger in the back mate than in the bicep

My back always outgrows everything else so I really need to hit biceps fresh

For example when I use to hit an upper body workout I did chest shoulders triceps back width then pulled 190x7 on deadlifts

My weak points are chest and biceps, perhaps the wrong comp for me !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Decent session yesterday despite tiredness!

Inc bench

Flys

Shoulder press

Lat raise

Abs

Pull today feeling knackered again struggle to keep my eyes open driving last night was a nightmare!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Another decent session yesterday considering lower back still a bit sore finished a pull session with rack pulls as last exercise and did a set with 160kg then 140kg.

Next time will easily be up 10kgs on this and hopefully finishing a session with 200kg before my comp 

All other weights were up!

Tiredness is getting to me got in at 10pm did food prep bed by 11 then up at 5 and the fcuking dogs woke me at 1am they got it both barrels for that!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Making some changes to my work life at the minute which will mean more stability for myself with income and work ours which is good although still hard work but at least i will get more than 5 hours sleep a night!

Well my biceps shrunk the last few months but some hard training and diet in the last 4 weeks has brought them up an inch already

weight this morning up to 12st 4lbs which is good as seem to be just as lean, may have a try with my calipers later to do some proper readings


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had to walk out of m and s today was literally getting into a cold sweat at all the food in there, just got some oats and eggs in the end lol!

No idea how struct im supposed to be at the minute as im 5 months away, think ill try and do some cardio now and get a head start anyway condition isnt great but its ok given the timescales - back in the gym tomorrow 0345 am start!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Why is there no unlike button. Buy more food in M&S. :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

M_at said:


> Why is there no unlike button. Buy more food in M&S. :lol:


I'm avoiding m and s and waitrose far too nice !


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> I'm avoiding m and s and waitrose far too nice !


Only at Your M&S


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Some intense days there Tony. Is the PTing coming along well or is it too early to say? The show will be very useful to showcase the transformation, sure you know how to market yourself though!

Will pop in here to follow your progress


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you you Christopher, long story but i have canned the PT job, too many pts some clients but not enough to cover 1k gym rent in a short space of time and i dont have the luxury of waiting 6 months to earn!

Decent session yesterday despite the 345am rise a bit ridiculous really!

did the 40's on incline for 21 reps rest paused so on to 42's next time im just being cautios here and making sure im hitting good reps before moving on!

then hit shoulders, and tris was looking good and pumped at the end of it!

struggling with food too many shakes at the minute due to the job!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Thank you you Christopher, long story but i have canned the PT job, too many pts some clients but not enough to cover 1k gym rent in a short space of time and i dont have the luxury of waiting 6 months to earn!
> 
> Decent session yesterday despite the 345am rise a bit ridiculous really!
> 
> ...


What you doing now. PM if necessary. Bloody good pressing as well!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> What you doing now. PM if necessary. Bloody good pressing as well!


with any luck back into sales on a decent salary will market pt work in my spare time!

Thanks, just with chest i really need to back of the weight and focus on squeezing the muscle properly otherwise i end up with big delts and a pigeon chest!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Despite getting 3 hours sleep last night which is a complete joke I still managed some good sessions!

Did legs yesterday and managed 310kg on the leg press for reps

Today ez bar curls with 40kgs plus the bar for 16 reps rest paused

Ready for sleep now just 3 more weeks of **** hours to go!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Up at 4am today and ill prob not get home until 10pm seriously not happy!

Better train this morning before I'm too knackered!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good sessions yesterday despite tiredness higher reps than usual

hit 90kgs x 15 reps which is good as i havent flat benched in ages

shoulder press

lat raise

flys

close grip press ups

abs to finish

stupid day yesterday out at 4 am and back at 10pm 2 more weeks of this **** then back to normal


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Legs about 830pm last night wasnt up for as soo tired but just cracked on anyway

did ham curls

ghr

single leg press 100kgs x 20 reps each leg

lunges with 25kgs dbs

high rep calves to finish

feeling like sh1t again today and have back to do later then thats it off fro two days back on sunday day off monday 6 more shifts from hell to do!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

not the best of sessions last night as the tiredness got to me but managed to push through a pull session

ez bar curls 40kgs plus bar for 16 reps rest paused

hammer strength pull downs 50kgs a side was way to heavy and managed 4, 4 then dropped to 30 a sided and did 8

t bar rows, meadow row and reverse curls to finish

ate my last meal at 12am! then bed woke up this am feeling a lot better few days to catch up on sleep now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing worse than feeling tired and not being able to get the sleep in to sort it. Hope you manage to have a few cheeky naps in the sunshine!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes mate frustrating just one more week after this on and I'm finished with the stupid hours!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> Yes mate frustrating just one more week after this on and I'm finished with the stupid hours!


Do you usually struggle with sleep? Or is it just because of the long hours??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you usually struggle with sleep? Or is it just because of the long hours??


bit of both mate really i usually get around 5/6 hours on a good night but when i have to be up at 4am and not home till 10 it ruins my week unfortunately i just cant catch up on it

thankfully i only have one more week after this and im done with it worst decision i ever made lol!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> bit of both mate really i usually get around 5/6 hours on a good night but when i have to be up at 4am and not home till 10 it ruins my week unfortunately i just cant catch up on it
> 
> thankfully i only have one more week after this and im done with it worst decision i ever made lol!


5-6 hours isnt bad then!! I wish i could get 4!! Good luck with the comp prep.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 5-6 hours isnt bad then!! I wish i could get 4!! Good luck with the comp prep.


think you need to find the cause of the sleep problem then try to work around it mate, have you looked into getting new mattress, black out blinds, maybe doing some light cardio in the evenings no stimulants past 3pm that sort of thing??

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> think you need to find the cause of the sleep problem then try to work around it mate, have you looked into getting new mattress, black out blinds, maybe doing some light cardio in the evenings no stimulants past 3pm that sort of thing??
> 
> cheers


I got a dull memory foam mattress a few months back which has added back support. We have curtains that dont let any light in at all. The cats used to keep me awake running around but i have ear plugs now the block out all noise. I dont have stimulants at the minute and havnt for a while to see if it was that and no change. Its due to my overactive imagination. I cannot switch off, i worry about things as soon as my head hits the pillow and then when i cant drop off get more and more stressed as the night goes on then its just impossible. Wierd because during the day or after harsh workout i can sleep in the living room easily.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I got a dull memory foam mattress a few months back which has added back support. We have curtains that dont let any light in at all. The cats used to keep me awake running around but i have ear plugs now the block out all noise. I dont have stimulants at the minute and havnt for a while to see if it was that and no change. Its due to my overactive imagination. I cannot switch off, i worry about things as soon as my head hits the pillow and then when i cant drop off get more and more stressed as the night goes on then its just impossible. Wierd because during the day or after harsh workout i can sleep in the living room easily.


there is a book i read very useful its called stop worrying start living - very useful and helps you put things in perspective

i am the same have a very over active imagination and the last ten months have been the most stressful in my life, now i just think stop worrying whats the worst that can happen - check out the book its very good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> there is a book i read very useful its called stop worrying start living - very useful and helps you put things in perspective
> 
> i am the same have a very over active imagination and the last ten months have been the most stressful in my life, now i just think stop worrying whats the worst that can happen - check out the book its very good


Thanks mate ill order that. Anything is worth a try.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

much better session yesterday managed the 42s on incline for 17 reps rest paused so finall getting back up to where i was...i have my sights on the 52s shouldnt be long 44's for reps next time

Everything else was good food is a bit meh at minute just cant seem to eat anything i like, even eating cold mince and rice post workout has lost its appeal lol!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

better session again yesterday although need to start kicking some a55 in the gym only 5 ish months to go!

legs press up to 340kgs for 9 reps

ham curls 15kgs aside for 10,10

sldl with 40kg dbs 8,8

calves to finish which are the least of my worries, wish people would stop asking how i train them cos i dont ha ha !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did a pul session last night whilst cleaning up the gym so not ideal not going to do this again!

ez curls with 40 ok ish just about hit the same reps as last time so not great

hammer chins think it was 23 rest paused

wide grip snatch deads just dont have the grip for this goes every time 140x4 then lost grip then 100 x 12 pumped my back up good and proper next time i do proper deads i will smash out some better numbers!

then i did 22kg hammer curls and missed 2 exercises as i wasnt with it and was rushing around reall annoying only one more week of sh1t to do though


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I was guna do miami pro, few friends done it in April, a friend on mine won it last year but there is too much politics involved

I'm thinking of doing the wbff muscle model in November, so I'll be following your progress


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

str4nger said:


> I was guna do miami pro, few friends done it in April, a friend on mine won it last year but there is too much politics involved
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the wbff muscle model in November, so I'll be following your progress


good luck with that, looking good in the avi already..i have some fat to loose and muscle to gain 5 months and counting 

i have no plans or aspirations to win just not looking like a nob will do !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

condition coming in just need to keep adding muscle and dropping the fat 18 weeks out

un pumped un carbed pic by the way (low carb day)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> View attachment 129646
> 
> 
> condition coming in just need to keep adding muscle and dropping the fat 18 weeks out
> ...


Looking in a good place 18 week out.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking in a good place 18 week out.


Thanks mate fairly happy especially as I was flat with no gym pump and carbs in me just need to push the weights up quickly over next few months!

I have a month in between jobs to train and eat but just no money unfortunately!

Bit depressing I've gone backwards since last year but hope to sort that out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> Thanks mate fairly happy especially as I was flat with no gym pump and carbs in me just need to push the weights up quickly over next few months!
> 
> I have a month in between jobs to train and eat but just no money unfortunately!
> 
> Bit depressing I've gone backwards since last year but hope to sort that out


No point dwelling on the past eh. You've got a good target, smash it.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Thanks mate fairly happy especially as I was flat with no gym pump and carbs in me just need to push the weights up quickly over next few months!
> 
> I have a month in between jobs to train and eat but just no money unfortunately!
> 
> Bit depressing I've gone backwards since last year but hope to sort that out


keep your head up mate. Remember that theres always a way

they had 4 can of tuna for £1.50 in sainsburys on sunday, I stocked up for my diet, look around there are loads of deals to be had, youd be surprised how little I can spend on food when I put the time in.

Whats your current diet like?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

str4nger said:


> keep your head up mate. Remember that theres always a way
> 
> they had 4 can of tuna for £1.50 in sainsburys on sunday, I stocked up for my diet, look around there are loads of deals to be had, youd be surprised how little I can spend on food when I put the time in.
> 
> Whats your current diet like?


I usually but 5kg chicken breast at the butchers £29

Eggs from aldi 12 large for £1.10

Oats at tesco think £1 for 1kg

Some other bits chicken sausages for £2.40 at m and s usually 3-4 whey shakes a day with evoo for fats couple of treat at the weekend which will stop soon  that's about it.

I need to move next month for a new job so that's costing!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

@Suprakill4

Heat finaly got to me today 3 hours sleep last night and up before 4 am felt like sh1t could breath properly either due to asthma

did my session but it suffered

flat bench 90 x 12 reps 

flys 22kgs 15,9

seated smith press 30 plus bat - think it weighs alot on this smith

20 reps rest paused

one arm side lateral very slow used 12 kgs x 16 reps each arm

narrow grip push ups

abs to finish

feel like sh1t now ready for bed already!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> @Suprakill4
> 
> Heat finaly got to me today 3 hours sleep last night and up before 4 am felt like sh1t could breath properly either due to asthma
> 
> ...


It's hitting us all at one point or another mate. It's hammering down here but still roasting!!!! Hope this isn't the start of being ill mate.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's hitting us all at one point or another mate. It's hammering down here but still roasting!!!! Hope this isn't the start of being ill mate.


Still mad hot here mate hope ill b fine after good nights sleep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> Still mad hot here mate hope ill b fine after good nights sleep


Same here mate. Red hot.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

had to take day off training was really hot and shivery all day feel bit better after an ok nights sleep now hopefully train legs later or miss and train fri and sat instead when im back to 100%

i knew these hours would catch up with me still 3 more shifts of crap to go through then im done!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just caught up on this pal, 18 weeks out you look in a good place. its sh1t struggling for money but you seem to get some food cheap which is good. if you need fats get a bottle of EVOO as well for like 4quid. Will last a while.

Will pop in here more often now pal and try and offer support and help if i can


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Just caught up on this pal, 18 weeks out you look in a good place. its sh1t struggling for money but you seem to get some food cheap which is good. if you need fats get a bottle of EVOO as well for like 4quid. Will last a while.
> 
> Will pop in here more often now pal and try and offer support and help if i can


Cheers for popping in mate.

Yeah it's hard especially when u have been used to having money in the past, I also bought anew car last year just before I lost my job but just about hung on to paying for that bit stupid really but hats my own doing!

Just need to hang it out Until september now when I'll get my first decent pay check hopefully get back to normality after a year of sh1t!

Ps aldi do an extra virgin oil for £2.50 I think, veg is cheap in there as well, never thought I would be an aldi shopper, lest the windows are clean with all the window lickers round there!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just updated and lost my post fcuk it!

Ok session but not as good as hoped

Seated curls 17.5kg x15 rest paused

Chins x20

Rack pulls 170x6

120x12

Meadow row 50kg x20

Hammer curls 17.5kgx15

Hope to smash things up now more rest more training!

Took some pics look terrible not even like I train v embarrassing will take some more in 2 weeks


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just did legs and hugs as I forgot yesterday

Shrugs wre 120kg x 8,6,6 I can do more just can't grip the bar it always fails before my traps do!

Stif leg db deads 40kgs in each for 8

Hack squat up tom80kg plus what machine weighs for 8

Leg press 40 plus machine single leg x18 each leg

Caves 4 sets up to about 100kgs for 8-10 reps a set slow reps one

Still look like **** lol hope I see a different person in 4 weeks or I'm pulling this lol!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you thought about getting some straps if you struggle with grip?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

m575 said:


> Have you thought about getting some straps if you struggle with grip?


Trying not to use them mate think I gottoo reliant on them and my fore arms have suffered!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Food sorted for today had

3 scoops whey evoo

200g chicken rice

250g chicken Salad

Salmon eggs small portion

3 scoops whey evoo

200g chicken sweet pot vegs

3 low fat pork sausages 2 poached eggs 1 scoop whey Greek yoghurt made into ice cream was pretty good!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sh1t day got up at 350 am prob had 3 hours sleep got through legs ok

Even managed 140kg single leg pres for 13- was going for 20!

Nearly feel asleep driving home awful day!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pull session

Not he best didn't feel to good still lady shift done at work so month of then new job thank god so back to normal training!

Ez curls used 45kg plu bar form was a bit rough!

Hammer strength pull downs 45 each side for decent reps

T bar rows

Shrugs with 54kg DBS

Tried on arm db rows but back was fcuked at this point nothing left in me gave up after 6 each side with 50kg db

Reverse culs to finish

Hopefully training will improve massively with normal sleep and less tiredness


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

looks a nice session there mate...... lack of sleep is a killer, i think a lot of people have been struggling lately....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no cvnt tells me nuthin! u with JP on this mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> no cvnt tells me nuthin! u with JP on this mate?


yeah didnt want to go it alone as ive not competed before! and he has a brilliant track record with this

im pretty sure i need to be around 7% body fat so low enough but thankfully not bodybuilder low!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> yeah didnt want to go it alone as ive not competed before! and he has a brilliant track record with this
> 
> im pretty sure i need to be around 7% body fat so low enough but thankfully not bodybuilder low!


NIIICE...look forward to seeing what he does with you mate! he doing ur diet etc yeh?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> NIIICE...look forward to seeing what he does with you mate! he doing ur diet etc yeh?


yeah im 15 weeks away feelin like ive been dieting for ever and im prob on about 4k cals a day just boring food!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well still struggling since my 350 am start on Tuesday and a bad night sleep last night but manned up and hit the gym at 7pm

Plus I found some hardcore fat burners lol so took one ha ha

Good session anyway getting there 

Db inc press 44kgs 18 reps rest paused

Flys with 25kgs DBS

Shoulde press with 35kgs x4 gave up shoulders were ruined so did reverse shoulder press with 20kgs 6 then 4 rest paused

Lateral raises with 15kgs slow negatives 21 reps rest paused

Cloe grip bench

Weighed crunches

Steak and potatoes with broc post work out meal was one serious sweaty mess couldn't get t shirt off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Well still struggling since my 350 am start on Tuesday and a bad night sleep last night but manned up and hit the gym at 7pm
> 
> Plus I found some hardcore fat burners lol so took one ha ha
> 
> ...


good work mate, strength still looks ace, is this JPs training prog?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good work mate, strength still looks ace, is this JPs training prog?


Yes mate getting back up to where I was a while back

Training always hit rest pauses was sweating like a pig last night need to keep pushing weights up will help lean up aswell!

Still only weighing 80kgs on the nose !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Yes mate getting back up to where I was a while back
> 
> Training always hit rest pauses was sweating like a pig last night need to keep pushing weights up will help lean up aswell!
> 
> Still only weighing 80kgs on the nose !


cant see they miami pro boys weighing much more tbh lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Best of luck mate. Sounds like you've got a few things in your way in terms of money & heat etc. Chin up and persevere.

Also taking your tips on that stress/sleep book as I suffer mad with it too. I get about 5 hours sleep but interrupted every 30 minutes or so  Absolute killer as I train at 6:30am too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just looking at it mate....what catagory u going for? fitness/muscle model/bodybuilder?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Goosh said:


> Best of luck mate. Sounds like you've got a few things in your way in terms of money & heat etc. Chin up and persevere.
> 
> Also taking your tips on that stress/sleep book as I suffer mad with it too. I get about 5 hours sleep but interrupted every 30 minutes or so  Absolute killer as I train at 6:30am too


Yes mate but back to normal now until I start another job in sept no more 350am starts thank god!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> just looking at it mate....what catagory u going for? fitness/muscle model/bodybuilder?


Muscle model but think I'm a bit light for that!

I love my food wish I could just eat to get big right now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Muscle model but think I'm a bit light for that!
> 
> I love my food wish I could just eat to get big right now


fat cvnt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fat cvnt


i still look scrawny lol!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

another good session

seated dumbel curls used 20kgs

chins for 14, 9,5 rest paused

swide grip snatch deads were a failure back felt tight and not grip 

160 was a failure so went to 100 for 7 bit dissapointing but always struggle with this grip

shrugs in each hand 60 for 12, then 11

meadow row 60 kgs 20 reps each side

hammer curls used 25 kgs dumbells repped out to 12

back pic


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

nice taper coming on back mate

whats your waist atm and what u looking to get it down to come show time


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gettingLEAN said:


> nice taper coming on back mate
> 
> whats your waist atm and what u looking to get it down to come show time


cheers mate no idea it never really gets too big i always fit into 32 jeans or trousers still a bit to come off yet abs are blurred some days you see them some you dont lol !


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

whats your current weight also dude looking good size here


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gettingLEAN said:


> whats your current weight also dude looking good size here


not that much mate 80 kgs, about a stone lighter than i used to be got some growing to do !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Good session today Mr Tony well done.
> 
> Looking good in your picture too. How's the diet going?


Thank you prefer normal deads or rack deads to get some decent weights moved 

Ok on diet boring food sick of protein shakes and chicken! How u getting on, new plan sorted?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Yea 2 good exercises for thickness and mass. Can't beat it.
> 
> Ha dieting is boring isn't it. Groundhog !
> 
> Yes all sorted. Looking forward to new plan.


Cool, I'm eating more from this week but starting cardio!

3x pw would be nice if it wasn't p1ssing down! May do some stair climbs instead good job we live in a 3 storey house!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did legs today different leg press machine felt heavier than usual put 240kg on plus whatever it weighs and only managed 6 reps way heavier than the last one i used

used 100kg of plates for the higher reps and managed 16 each leg was a massive strugggle though!

hams

calve

then out of there very quick, think ill train later o thursday just so i can have some decent carbs before bed to help me sleep


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Strange session. Didn't feel up for it tonight just felt lethargic but looking back best previous bests

High inc bench wide grip 90kg x11 really wanted 15 but no spotter

Flys 25kgs x 11,10

Seated mil press 50kgs for 24 reps rest paused

Lat raise 15kgs x17 reps

Dips 28 reps rest paused

Day of rest Tom might go fishing


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I do the occasional rest pause....mainly on back day.
> 
> Do you do it every body part or as and when you feel like it?
> 
> Did you go fishing today?


Everything is rest paused or one all out set to failure for the latter usually higher reps and higher reps for biceps lateral raises etc lower for deads t bar rows etc

Yup I am fishing now flask of tea nice comfy chair had done salmon and poached eggs before I got here will stay until dark, making the most if the summer


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I did a fair bit of fishing a few years ago...used to love it.
> 
> Hope your having Nice relaxing day


Thanks, sort of relaxing few things getting in the way like trying to earn money and moving house in 2 weeks 

Hope u had a good day, everything back on track?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Moving is quite a major thing...isn't it listed as the top most stressful thing in life lol
> 
> I'm still a little behind I think but the way the new diet is working I should catch up soon.


moving and changing jobs at the same time, mind you i think going bankrupt would be a bit more stressful and that would happen if i didnt move for a job lol !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pull today

Ez curls dropped to 40 plus bar as I felt form was suffering but hit more reps did 11,6,4

Wide grip pull downs 3 x rest pause

T bar row 120kgx7 then 90 for 12

Shrugs

Reverse curls

Meado rows 75 kg x 17 on each arm


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hamster said:


> @tonyc74 how's it going!?!?


hey!

got loads on at the minute all a bit stressful 3 big things all happening at once so the last week was a bit off to say the least!

back into it this week and new training which is killing me at the minute!

did legs at 7am which was

one set max weight calves

one drop set on sldl with 40kg dbs for 14 reps then drop set

6 x leg press 4 reps each just ten seconds rest in between sets used 300kgs

repped out with lunges at the end with 20kg dbs

not slept for about a week im desperate for a good nights sleep might have some night nurse tonight or something!

how you getting on @Hamster?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Things have been up and own lately moved house new jobs for me and the mrs lots of stress no money

Working hard 12 hours days at the minute go to he gym around 7 home then bed!

Good sessions last 2 all PBS

Inc chest DBS 45 6 sets of 4

Shoulders 35 3 sets

Dips with 45 kgs

Wg pull ups

Bent over rows with 130 6 sets of 4 but only hit 3 reps with grip

Did legs and cardio tonight

Squats with 110 on smith atg 6 sets of 4

Calves

Hams

Cardio was fast walking prob go to bed in a minute !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

some pics, not sure im going to be ready by november 24th too much has gotten in the way persona problems no money moving house and now new job im trying to work hard at 12 hours a day, still just excuses but i have let it intefer with this prep


----------

